# Sick



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all, I've started giving honey eye drops for conjunctivitis, she has been suck 3 times this morning and also has the runs. Do I take her to the vet or see how she gets on? Help!!! Could it be the eye drops or just coincidence? She is in a raw diet. Thanks x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The eye drops have a nasty taste that runs dow the back of yoir throat. iv never hered of them causeing anyone or any thing to be sick or have the runs after using them. has she been anywhere new or eaten anything she shouldnt. 

how is she im herself, is she still drinking. id want to watch her for atleast 24hours and pop her on some fish and rice. something nice and light on her tummy. 


it wad a vet nurse that told me about optrex and what thr vet uses being the same thing. So unless its just she has had a reaction to it fir whatever reason. id say its just a tummy bug.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

She seems fine, eating and drinking. The problem I have I'd she is going to dog sitter today as we are going away for a few days, she is a vet nurse so hopefully she can keep a close eye on her!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think a few people have mentioned that there dogs have had gastroenteristis, so i'd definiteley keep an eye on her, but as you said she'll be in good hands when your away.xx

Hope she's better soon xx


----------

